# BBS software update - report problems here



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

We updated to vBulletin version 3.5.4 and moved to a new server on Friday 7 April.  Please use this thread to report any previously unreported problems with the update.   We will report back to these posts when the problems have been addressed.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*US - Eastern, US - Central, US - Western, Last Minute Rental forums*

Access to these forums fails when it tries to import the forum-specific text for the top of the page.

_This was caused by the new server not being configured to support one of the services used on the old server.  __Access to these forums is restored.  _


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Last Minute Rental Forum*

Display of date for 45-day window at top of forum is broken.

_Related to same problem as above post.  Now fixed - mg_


----------



## JeffV (Apr 8, 2006)

The procedure for inserting a URL is different. Now you have to highlight the text that will contain the URL and then insert the URL.  No big deal, just different.


----------



## Pit (Apr 8, 2006)

The LMR forum does not "look" right. It has a strange motif compared to the other forums.

_Showed up if viewing with Internet Explorer.  Wasn't seening it in my Firefox.  View should now be 'normal' in all browsers.  __This was part of the '45-day window date not showing' problem__, now fixed. - mg_


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 8, 2006)

The Thread Reply box icons to bold, italicize, underline, add a hyperlink, insert a picture, or use Quote blocks.  Tags can only be added manually.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> The Thread Reply box icons to bold, italicize, underline, add a hyperlink, insert a picture, or use Quote blocks.  Tags can only be added manually.


Try toggling the _*Switch Editor Mode*_ button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the upper right of the editor.  When this button has a visible border around it, you are in _wysiwyg_ mode; without the border you're in plain text mode.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 8, 2006)

never mind .. I wasn't logged in.

-David

_Your cookies from the old server won't be valid on the new one, but once you log in and 'remember me', you should be okay.  Also note that if you're getting here via the temp link at the old server, when you start getting here directly via tugbbs.com it MIGHT involve needing to log in again one time to reset the cookies (not sure about that as the DNS change hasn't hit my ISP's name servers yet). - mg_


----------



## lovearuba (Apr 8, 2006)

*distressed questions*

I cant find the link


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

lovearuba said:
			
		

> I cant find the link


 *Short answer:* with this version you must log in first to even see that the private conferences exist.  

*Longer answer:* See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22389


----------



## Werner (Apr 9, 2006)

*"Remember Me" does not work*

I have to log in with username and password every time despite checking the "remember me" box.  All of my other auto-logins on other sites work fine.  I use IE6.02xxxxx.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2006)

Werner said:
			
		

> I have to log in with username and password every time despite checking the "remember me" box.  All of my other auto-logins on other sites work fine.  I use IE6.02xxxxx.



The 'remember me' autologin is accomplished via a 'cookie' stored on your computer.  So in your IE configuration, make sure this site is not prohibited from saving cookies.

Also, if you've reached here via the temporary link provided on the old server, this sent you to tugbbs.*net*.  Cookies saved from such a login will not work if you come in via the standard links which take you to tugbbs.*com*, so you must 'remember me' again.

You probably know this, but just in case .... once you've logged in, don't log out.  Just go away to another site, shut down your computer, whatever.  When you log out it deletes your cookies and you have to log in manually when you return.

Finally, if your cookies are really messed up somehow, it's probably best just to delete 'em and start over.  See:
TUG Bulletin Board - FAQ: How do I clear my cookies?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2006)

*Posting a link shortcut not working*

I don't know what to call it, but the shortcut for posting a link is not working for me (the icon with the earth and link picture.)   When I click on it, nothing happens.  I am using Firefox, and it worked for me before the change-over.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2006)

I've had problems with the peripheral functions in the message editor myself, also using Firefox.  Exiting Firefox and reloading it seems to bring the editor back to life for me.  Note that the icon in the upper right is supposed to switch between basic and enhanced editor modes.  When things are messing up, that doesn't seem to work either.   I don't know if the fault lies in  vB3.5.4 or in Firefox, but I suspect Firefox.

[Edited to add:]
Another thing I want to try, but haven't had any editor problems since entering the above post, is to just go to another tab and back.  If it works, it would be a LOT easier than exiting and reloading.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm confused. Are we supposed to use the .com or .net address as the permanent link? Why didn't you just put a redirect page at the old .com address until the DNS changes propogated (assuming that's what happened.)

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Are we supposed to use the .com or .net address as the permanent link? Why didn't you just put a redirect page at the old .com address until the DNS changes propogated (assuming that's what happened.)
> 
> -David


www.tugbbs.com is the permanent address.  It's been nearly two days now, so it should work for just about everybody by now.

A redirect from the former .com server to the .com address wouldn't work.  You'd only get to that page in the first place if your DNS still sent you to the old server.   A redirect to the .com address would just take such people right back to the same place.  And for reasons I don't understand, I couldn't get a link forwarding you to the IP of the new server to work. :annoyed:

Thus the *temporary* link at the old server had to be to the .net address, which had been established and propagated through the dns network for several weeks and would work immediately for everybody.  The  .com and .net domains currently are both set up to point to the same directory on the server so either will work, for now, but once we're sure the dns change has propagated everywhere, we'll change .net not to work for the bbs.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 10, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> A redirect from the former .com server to the .com address wouldn't work.  You'd only get to that page in the first place if your DNS still sent you to the old server.   A redirect to the .com address would just take such people right back to the same place.



The temp redirect would have to have been to the .net address.

Moot now anyway.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Werner (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: "Remember Me" does not work*

The login problem I mentioned a few days ago has been solved.  The problem was caused by Zone Alarm blocking 3rd party cookies.  It has always done that so I'm not sure why the problem cropped up now other than it may be reacting to a difference between tugbbs.com and tugbbs.net.  Does the login cookie come from .com or .net?


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: "Remember Me" does not work*



			
				Werner said:
			
		

> ... it may be reacting to a difference between tugbbs.com and tugbbs.net.  Does the login cookie come from .com or .net?


It comes from whichever you are connected to at the time (I *think*).  We directed everyone to go to .net from the old site, as until everyone's local DNS servers got updated with the new server address, that's the only way they could get here.

But the .com address is the one to use, as soon as it brings you here instead of to the closed-down board on the old server.

See reply 8 in this thread, above.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 11, 2006)

*Last Minute Rentals*

The _no later than date_ seems to be missing again.  As well as something added, _No input file specified.

Fixed.  Had to do with shutting down the temporary tugbbs.*net* address.  Thanks.
_


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 11, 2006)

When one clicks on the "Insert a Link" icon, the resulting message is "Please enter the URL of your Link". It appears to be a one-step process.

However, prior to the server move - it was a two-step Process. I don't remember the exact wording of the resulting message box but it allowed you
to put in free-text of your choice. Step two was to hit ok, and then in the new entry box one entered/pasted the desired URL. 

Is it possible to go back to the feature that allowed one to enter free-text for the URL they want to insert?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## g4fishing (Apr 11, 2006)

*Where is 'Sightings'?*

May-be I just can't see straight today but where has the 'Sighting' section of the bbs gone?

Cancel that one, I hadn't logged in!


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 11, 2006)

None of the editing functions under "New Post" are working for me. 
(Also using FireFox 1.5.0.1)


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to go back to the feature that allowed one to enter free-text for the URL they want to insert?


The editor code is a mystery to me, so I'm not too likely to go mucking around in it.

Try entering the display text FIRST.  Then highlight it and click the hyperlink icon ...


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

KauaiMark said:
			
		

> None of the editing functions under "New Post" are working for me.
> (Also using FireFox 1.5.0.1)


See reply  reply 14, above.

Since posting that reply, I've had no problems with the editor, so haven't been able to investigate further.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> www.tugbbs.com is the permanent address.  It's been nearly two days now, so it should work for just about everybody by now.
> 
> A redirect from the former .com server to the .com address wouldn't work.  You'd only get to that page in the first place if your DNS still sent you to the old server.   A redirect to the .com address would just take such people right back to the same place.  And for reasons I don't understand, I couldn't get a link forwarding you to the IP of the new server to work. :annoyed:
> 
> Thus the *temporary* link at the old server had to be to the .net address, which had been established and propagated through the dns network for several weeks and would work immediately for everybody.  The  .com and .net domains currently are both set up to point to the same directory on the server so either will work, for now, but once we're sure the dns change has propagated everywhere, we'll change .net not to work for the bbs.



Wow. Reading this post (and not understanding any of it) makes me really appreciate all the behind the scenes work you guys do. Thank you and Well Done!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> The editor code is a mystery to me, so I'm not too likely to go mucking around in it.
> 
> Try entering the display text FIRST.  Then highlight it and click the hyperlink icon ...




Hi Doug,

I got it to work - although now the process is slightly different than prior to the server move.  I followed your instructions, albeit perhaps slightly modified.   I clicked on the "Insert Link" icon, and deleted the default "http://" that appeared in the text box and instead of entering a URL, I entered free-text of my choice and hit ok.  The "free-text" was inserted back into my message.  I clicked on the "Insert Link" icon again and entered a URL and hit ok.  My "free-text" now appeared in my message as a hyperlink which would take the reader to the desired URL.

The old way was certainly more intuitive and probably easier for someone who had never posted a hyperlink in this fashion.  However, I'm glad this feature still works on the new server.

A big thanks to you and all the volunteers who worked behind the scenes to make this happen!!


Best regards,
Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yesterday, I replied to a Private Message from another Tugger.

I typed my reply and clicked on the "Submit Reply" key.  I received an error message telling me the text I entered was a certain number of characters (I don't remember the exact number but I think it was more than 5,000) which exceeded the maximum allowed (again, it gave me a number but I don't remember the figure).

Rather than modify my message to fit the maximum allowed characters, I chose to copy a portion of the message and then deleted that portion I copied. I sent two Reply messages - each of which were now within the maximum character allowance.

My question is, with the new server, do we now have a limit to the amount of text we use to reply to a PM?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> My question is, with the new server, do we now have a limit to the amount of text we use to reply to a PM?



The carried-over value from our previous installation was 2500.  I've just upped it to 20,000.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Doug.


20,000 should work just fine. 


Richard


----------



## Vodo (Apr 12, 2006)

For most of today (4/12), I've been getting "Server too busy.  Please try again later" messages (not exact text, but close).  Can only occasionally get on.

Cindy


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

The posts regarding the trial of a new method of marking posts as 'new' have been moved to their own thread:
Trial of new system for indicating 'new' posts (split from 'BBS software update')


----------



## Kay H (Apr 13, 2006)

After about 20 tries yesterday I was able to get in once.  Frustrating!  No problem so far today.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Kay H said:
			
		

> After about 20 tries yesterday I was able to get in once.  Frustrating!  No problem so far today.



Our server host had major problems last night.  Access to the board was down for several hours, finally restored aroungd 10 pm EDT.


----------

